# Expat Accommodation Porto



## John Kehoe (May 14, 2015)

Hi, considering a move to Porto later this year. Any tips on good sources of rental accommodation, as well as areas to check (Foz, etc)?

Have checked some of the usual sources such as Sapo, but apparently not much supply.

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## BodgieMcBodge (Mar 8, 2013)

A suggestion is one of the sites like airbnb where you can choose to stay in several different places and meet the locals. Some places are available only by word of mouth and being there puts you in a position to choose when you have a better idea which areas you like rather then be stuck with a rental where you may not want to be.


----------



## John Kehoe (May 14, 2015)

BodgieMcBodge said:


> A suggestion is one of the sites like airbnb where you can choose to stay in several different places and meet the locals. Some places are available only by word of mouth and being there puts you in a position to choose when you have a better idea which areas you like rather then be stuck with a rental where you may not want to be.


Thanks, but I should have mentioned: it would be a family move for a year (so that moving around every few months wouldn't suit).


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

HI John, How close do you need to be to Porto?


----------



## John Kehoe (May 14, 2015)

Hi Siobhán, quite centrally, Foz seems an obvious option.


----------

